# Really good cookies for training!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

With summer being here, I am in need of doggy treats that don't need to be in the fridge for my training bag. I know I try not to give into Dora's craziness for being picky :fencing: but with training I have to make it worth her effort to pick up the dumbell :yield:. I usually use left over dinner pieces- I save the last bites of steak, roast, turkey breast, etc. But those really shouldn't sit in my training bag for a 2 hour agility session anymore.

So far she has decided dried bison liver is a good one.:hungry: Any one else have something their dog goes crazy for?:grouphug: 

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

My dogs love KIX cereal~!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My groomer gives my pups cheerios when they are groomed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay and I didn't think Dora was a food snob but when it comes to cookies, she definetly would turn her nose up at cereal! She won't eat hot dog pieces unless she hasn't ate for the day! She usually prefers roast beef, steak, liver, and most smelly meats. She will settle for chicken and turkey <BG>

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two love, love, love freeze dried beef liver. They will do anything to get some. Cereal is a no, no. A lot of people told me about Cheerios, but I'm the one who ended up eating them. They don't like much else, except yesterday, Kodi went nuts over hot dogs. And he is a very fussy eater.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle,
That is probably more Dora's taste. My maltese goes nuts over little pieces of microwaved hot dogs. If I don't have hot dogs and someone else does, I am tossed to the side.

That is my issue with using string cheese, a lot of people use it because you can toss it and the dogs see it on the matts. By the time class is half way through, we are out of treats because I ate the entire stick! 

Amanda

P.S. Liver is safe from me!uke:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am now using Newman's Own chicken dog treats, they are a dried cookie. I also use the packaged dog food that is cut into squares. Smarty is a good eater so as long as I change often she likes most things.


----------

